# Stalling



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a 93 Chevy pick up that every time I hit the gas it wants to die on me?? Help


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you have a CEL on?


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

What's that?


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

CEL = Check Engine Light


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh lol doesn't come on


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Pump. More specifically, fuel pump. More specifically, bad ground on tank for fuel pump.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I am going to guess a bad Throttle Position Sensor (TPS).


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

TBS are they expensive 


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Just so we understand you correctly:

You start the truck. It starts and idles fine. You push the gas to go, and it dies?

Did that happen all of a sudden? If yes, test the fuel pump.
http://troubleshootmyvehicle.com/gm/4.3L-5.0L-5.7L/fuel-pump-circuit-tests-1

Or did it happen every now and then, and eventually got worse? If so, could be fuel filter, plugs, wires, etc. 



Windows on Wash said:


> I am going to guess a bad Throttle Position Sensor (TPS).


No check engine light.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Tps 


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes happened all of sudden did a complete tune up


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

No light


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## 1995droptopz (Sep 14, 2010)

First, what engine is it?

Second, you need to determine if you have fuel. Check fuel pressure with a gauge where you can route it under your windshield wiper while driving. There you can see if you have steady fuel pressure under idle and it goes away under load, you have an issue with the fuel pump or filter. If fuel pressure stays solid its likely not a pump.

Third check for spark. What did your tune up consist of? Plugs, wires, cap, and rotor? Did the issue occur right after the tune up, before, or some time after?


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Being a 93 Chevy I wouldn't rely too much on the check engine light anyway.

"Complete tune up" means different things to different people. Did you do wires when you did the tune up? Coil? Fuel filter? Could be any of those, or the pump as has been suggested. Test the pump and fuel pressure and go from there, as suggested above. No one's going to be able to tell you definitively.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok I will check pressure thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Bobman where in nh do you live?


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

bostonwindows30 said:


> Bobman where in nh do you live?


Derry. About 20 mins north of the MA border, hour north of Boston.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Very cool I am originally from Rochester now living in Florida, miss it 


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

How did the fuel pump test go?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

TPS are not expensive.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Windows on Wash said:


> TPS are not expensive.


TPS would throw a code. He has no CEL on.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

r0ckstarr said:


> TPS would throw a code. He has no CEL on.


Not necessarily. 

I have had cars where they did not trip a MIL but were still out of range.


----------

